
Withings Acquired by Nokia - heavymark
https://www.withings.com/jp/en/withings-nokia
======
brudgers
Preceding announcement of intent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11571969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11571969)

